# Led - Retro Fit - ( 56k PICS )



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok I have had a ton of questions about the LED hood I have done.
Heres the answers
*Yes I can retro fit any hood. I have proper drills/taps/crimpers etc. I am taking electrical engineering.*
*No, there will be no loose or visible wires and it will be 100% professional*
*Free estimates
[*]Only need the length of your light.
[*]Can be done in 24hrs or less
[*]Guaranteed cheapest price you will find.[*]Yes I will sell you LED bulbs if thats all you want.
[*]They don't have to be in a hood. Use your imagination
[*]  Dimmers also available!
*

One year replacement on all led bulbs should they break or blow in that time frame. Led's are very sensitive.
30" Hood Led's are all flush mounted. The Led's in picture are just for demo purposes.-
















This is the 30 sitting on a 90 gal to show you how well they work. Nothing to see in the tank that the 30" belongs on.









I am not trying to get rich here so if anyone is interested the prices can't be beat.
Sorry about camera phone.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, I have a 24" hood I would like to have set up for my 46 gal. high tank. I am wondering when you will be able to do this, as well, how long you will have my light for? Also, as for getting my light to you, do you have a pick up service or is only drop offs available? Great work by the way, very innovative!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

If you are in Vaughan pick up wont be a problem. I am at steeles and Jane.
These lights are very bright and will work great in a high tank. Being as they are wide anlge Led's they will look fantastic.
I am currently working on a 24" and 48" Novo extreme so yours could be done anytime after Thursday.
If I could have the light fixture overnight that is optimal. But I can work with less. Let me know your schedule and maybe I can have it done during your regular work day.
Thanks. I actually enjoy wiring so it offsets the time I spend.
I will PM you with a price.
Also do you want a dimmer?


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey, couple of questions...Do you run it them a separate power supply, or do you use one for itself. and how much are we talking for just the led's(and power supply?) For a total of 9 leds?

Thanks, feeling stuff out


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2009)

I work from 8-5 mon-fri, and am available any time before or after, saturdays and sundas are free during the day too. I would like to have the dimmer added. I think it will enhance the feature as well as give me the option to have it set exactly where I think it looks best. I will reply to your PM with when I can drop it off to you. Depending on how in love I fall with this one, I may have 2 other lights for you to fix up for me! Thanks in advance, desjardo.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Meat - PM sent.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have had several questions and I think they are due to the other thread about LEDs.
Yes - these are the same light except brighter output.
Yes - I can make you a package that allows you to DIY.

Heres the deal:
*Everyone is asking about DIY led packs.
I will sell you a dozen LED's, a power pack, and the resistor required to make it run. I will even throw in directions.
$25
Then you can do what you like with the led's.*


----------

